
The Top 6 Things You Should Know About LLCs - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/top-6-things-you-should-know-about-llcs
======
Articulate
I was instantly curious to read this article because the choice to set up an
llc vs. another entity has troubled me several times. I have read extensively
about the various options and still walk away saying... "well my accountant
says I should do llc" but I never understand WHY. I think that you could
expand what you are saying here- like offering an llc vs s-corp explanation...
or whatever else is relevant. You have a good start here but I would like to
see this be a more robust post.

